# Mance's Dance



## RC James (Feb 19, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/rc-james-user841120068/z0000496-2

Sweet Mary’s done quit the fields,
her big brown eyes up on the sky,
‘cause tonight’s a Sataday dance
music all night by Mistah Mance.

When he pick that gitah,
make you tap your foot,
jus’ can’t keep yo’ body still.
don’t get up, your partner will.

He make the box talk,
he can play all night,
play clean, like whiskey pour,
then play, play some more.

Got the Cakewalk, the Shimmy,
the Swingout, the Buzzard Lope.
Gonna play ‘em all, play ‘em right,
until you straight feel the light.

Elnora’s servin’ her choice barbecue,
gamblers’ cards are on the table.
Whiskey and the homebrew’s flowin’
gonna reap just what you’re sowin’.

Dance the night to mornin’
dance mornin’ into noon,
dance all inside your sleep,
freedom, your sould will keep.

Play all night,
play til mornin’
shut the door,
play some more.

_Angel Child dancin’ by herself_
_to that ol’ Alabama Jubilee._
_Papa Joe getting’ round on his toes,_
_Willie say, hand me down my clothes._

_Look down, look down that lonesome road,_
_We’re on the way to Silver City now,_
_Oh Lord, Oh my Lord what shall I do?*_
Jus’ tap your foot an’ it’ll come to you

Play all night,
play til mornin’
play til your fingers’ sore
then play, play some more.

*Lines from songs by Mance Lipscomb


----------



## SilverMoon (Feb 19, 2018)

First time in Lyrics - headphones on - dat you RC sing'n? lov'n dat gitah, gravely voic'n. Post 'em lyrics..... Silver


----------



## RC James (Feb 19, 2018)

Yah das' me - RC


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 20, 2018)

That's great, blues one of my favorites, and yeah I've heard some Mance recordings.  I've tried some blues lyrics myself (of course I'm not very good - too white bread to do it properly).


----------



## RC James (Feb 20, 2018)

MP - Da witeboyz ok - tink he blak inside - Hah!  -  RC


----------



## TuesdayEve (Feb 20, 2018)

I like how you maintained the pattern of your lines 
around his also it’s very visual, good imagery... the
flow stopped me though at S4 L1&2, it was a bit of 
a mouthful for me...love S6 and L3, ‘dance all inside
your sleep.’
Also listened to the soundcloud, very cool...
and you sing pretty good too.


----------



## sas (Feb 23, 2018)

RC:

I tried to write blues lyrics (my favorite kind to listen to). I sent it to someone who played guitar and sang, not professional, but was good. He told me it could never work as blues. I never understood why. I hear it in my head. Of course, he was an old white guy. WTF does he know. 

Enjoyed your post, pal.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi RC James, I listen to your song.

It was entertaining and most of all caught my from the very beginning interest. 

My critique;
I think your song it is too long. I started losing interest at 4.05, I don't think that at that point of your song there was a need for any new lyric, you could have easily repeat any verse from the top of the lyric because I has the listener already got familiar with those earlier verses, therefore I will be enjoying the song more if you had done that. And those new lyric has not wow me at all. 

Love these lines below; 

When he pick that gitah,
make you tap your foot,
jus’ can’t keep yo’ body still.
don’t get up, your partner will.



In these four lines below: 

Got the Cakewalk, the Shimmy,
the Swingout, the Buzzard Lope.
Gonna play ‘em all, play ‘em right,
until you straight feel the light.----I am not buying this line (Not making any senses to me).


Maybe you may want to look it up.



Other that those things I made mention of, over all you didn't a good job.

Keep it up.

Irwin


----------



## RC James (Mar 6, 2018)

Irwin - Wouldn't think of shortening it - Mance played 12 hour dance sessions -= He wouldn't have either.

until you straight feel the light.- "straight" here is the diminutive of "straight-out" - straight=definitely

She's straight gone.  - RC


----------



## iloveyou (Apr 24, 2018)

your singing is great. really good lyrics, i love how much detail you put in it, very easy to imagine!


----------

